

Ask HN: Where can I learn about basics of how to build a simple trade market? - leej

I would like to learn about basics of a simple trade/stock market and how to build/run one. - I have no background on this subject. - Final product will be a game like software. Any url or advice will be greatly appreciated.
======
SkyMarshal
Not an expert on this, but here are a few open source projects that came up
from a quick search:

<http://www.marketcetera.com/site/> (HFT platform)

<http://zocalo.sourceforge.net/> (prediction market)

<http://www.grism.org/> (stock price tracker/analyzer)

Searches

trading:
[http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words...](http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=trading)

market:
[http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words...](http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=market&search=Search)

